# ترنيمة كتير بعدت عنك وكتير قربتنى



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2007)

ترنيمة كتير بعدت عنك وكتير قربتنى 
من شريط سحابة عظيمة 
 خاص ل cobcob 
تعبينك كتير معانا وديه الترنيمة الاولى اللى تطلبيها لازم تكون موجودة علطول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17716989/e32df392/__online.html

وجارى رفع الشريط بالكامل بس بعد الامتحانات​


----------



## cobcob (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة كتير بعدت عنك وكتير قربتنى*

*شكرا شكرا شكرا يا جورج باشا
بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه 

ربنا معاك فى امتحاناتك *​


----------



## gonees (26 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة بليييييييز اللي عنده شريط حلوة يارب حياتي معاك هو شريط اطفال تقريبا لفريق افا كيرلس


----------



## cobcob (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترنيمة كتير بعدت عنك وكتير قربتنى*



gonees قال:


> يا جماعة بليييييييز اللي عنده شريط حلوة يارب حياتي معاك هو شريط اطفال تقريبا لفريق افا كيرلس




*للأسف معرفش الشريط ده

فى موضوع مخصص للطلبات وموضوع لترانيم الاطفال​*​


----------



## gonees (24 أغسطس 2008)

اوكيه ميرسي كتير


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا معاك*​


----------



## hopa_4ever (26 يناير 2009)

ترنيمة جميلة .. لكن كواليتي الصوت ضعيف ... شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

hopa_4ever قال:


> ترنيمة جميلة .. لكن كواليتي الصوت ضعيف ... شكرا لتعبك​



*الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط آخر على منتدانا
بكواليتى ممتازة
شريط "انت الوحيد" - كورال نى أنجيلوس ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى على الترنيمه يا جوجو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

